# Being human advert soundtrack



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi does anyone know what song is in the background of the being human advert 

Also great series love it! Lol






From about 17seconds in

Thanks Luke


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyone? 

Im useless with music and have searched it but found nothing


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

LukeWS said:


> Hi does anyone know what song is in the background of the being human advert
> 
> Also great series love it! Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

As above, 02 also used the son for their priority moments advert I believe. Great track.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

This forum and its members never let me down thank you for the help


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you have an iPhone or smartphone, download Shazam, great when you need to know a tune.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

If the piece of music is too short to Shazam. Right down what lyrics you can and tyoe into Google or YouTube. Never fails.


----------

